# F-100 Fogger Problems



## FlyingPig (Jun 5, 2009)

High End's website wasn't much help, but maybe you guys can help. 

I've got a F-100 fogger that will heat up but emits little to no fog. I believe that it might just be a clogged tube somewhere but I'm not sure. Is there a way to clean these things? Or will I just have to get a replacement part?

I'd appreciate any quick feedback you have as I need the fogger for a show that opened... well.... yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## len (Jun 5, 2009)

Get some distilled water and white cider vinegar. Mix about 10:1 and run it through. It's cheaper than buying fog machine cleaning fluid. If it is indeed broken, repairs are fairly easy for the handy person.


----------



## Van (Jun 5, 2009)

There are quite a few possibilities;
As Len said, running a water/vinegar solution then rinsing with distilled water wil often clear a build-up of junk in the tubes running through the heater core.
I've seen several foggers that develop cracks in the pumping mechanism. I can't, specifically recall the interior layout of an f-100 but often the pump is no more than a piece of flexible tubing which half circles a knob with a small cam typ lobe on it, as the knob spins the cam squeezes the tube against a supporting wall < made of plastic or metal > and forces fluid through the tube. This "Impellor" style pump is subject to wear and tear, the tubing can become brittle and crack, the support wall can crack, or the section of tubing can come unplugged from the take up tube. 
Try the cleaning solution first. If you are not familiar with machinery maintenance or the maintenance of electrical gear then, by all means, send the unit to your nearest auhorized dealer.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 5, 2009)

len said:


> Get some distilled water and white cider vinegar.


And, as an added benefit, your fog will smell like pickles! 

Wouldn't white vinegar work just as well and be less expensive, Len?


Green Cleaning Recipes


----------



## FlyingPig (Jun 5, 2009)

Bummer. We were going for the pot smell since it's for HAIR. Oh well, the actors take care of that by smoking it on stage. Haha.

Going in tonight before the show to try the water+vinegar. Let you know how it turns out.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 5, 2009)

No one seems to remember when I think, GAM, introduced a line of scented fluids, including that one. Could only lead to trouble, and didn't last long on the market.


----------



## Van (Jun 5, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> No one seems to remember when I think, GAM, introduced a line of scented fluids, including that one. Could only lead to trouble, and didn't last long on the market.


 I don't think it was just GAM was it ? I seem to remember ordering fluid once for Christmas Carrol, middle of Marley's entrance and the theatre was suddenly flooded with the scent of Pina Coladas...." Hey Mistah Scrooge Mon."


----------



## len (Jun 5, 2009)

I remember scented fluids, but I hated all of them. Bubblegum, peppermint, really sweet smells. My thot was to get pizza or hot dog scented, and you could drive the food sales in your bar.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 5, 2009)

Danger. PG material ahead. Some sensitive viewers may find the following objectionable.
Reminds me of a joke, wish I could remember the comedian, "Why April Fresh and Spring Rain? Why don't they make douche in flavors men like? Yum, Barbecue!"


----------



## avkid (Jun 5, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Danger. PG material ahead. Some sensitive viewers may find the following objectionable.
> Reminds me of a joke, wish I could remember the comedian, "Why April Fresh and Spring Rain? Why don't they make douche in flavors men like? Yum, Barbecue!"


Let me make a little diagram:

Line__________________________
----------------- that post


----------



## FlyingPig (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, no go on the vinegar and water. Started it up and no fluid was even coming out of the tank. It seemed the pump was trying to draw fluid, but couldn't. Is there any other explanation for this other than the pump being broken?


----------



## church (Jun 17, 2009)

typically by fogers reach me they suffer from one or both of these problems:

1) the internal tube in the heater is completely clogged at a bend. i have tried everything to shift this type of blockage from vinegar to CLR. I would only recommend the vinegar at home. If vinegar does not clear the blockage then it is type for a new heater. Be prepared for a shock on the pricing - these items can easily exceed $100.

2) the pump is normally an electromagnetically operated piston pump that operates using 120Vac that in fogger applications is only opearting on one half of the sine wave. The pump has become internally stuck due to dirt or biofilm. If your fogger has a tank that you refill and it has strands of thick white stuff in it this is biofilm - a large colony of bacteria, which can clog the pump. Alternatively a part in the pump may be worn and either not sealing or allowing fluid to flow past it instead of being pushed. Either of these conditions will appear that the pump is trying to work. Some pumps allow you to disassemble them for cleaning but if the problem is wear then it needs to be replaced. Again be preaperd fro sticker shock pumps start at 430 plus shipping and can go over $100.

Cheap foggers you can just replace. Expensive foggers are worth repairing but if you keep them clean, remove the fuid when they are not being used for more than a week or two and run vinegar through them regularly you will get years of good service. I recently repaired one unit from a nightclub that had more than ten years of service before needing a pump.

Good luck with it


----------

